# Olive oil



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

Thinking of throwing a table spoon of olive oil into my protein shake 3 times a day for extra calories, would this be ok or would it not be wise?


----------



## shredder85 (Jan 19, 2014)

Don't see why not, plenty of healthy fats, think around 12g per tblspn, good quality stuff has loads of anti oxidants aswell


----------



## StackHouse (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey!

While olive oil has awesome health benefits, as a 'gym addict'  I would recommend a fish oil instead. Fusion bodybuilding have a good one. This is the link:

http://centurysupplements.com/fusion-bodybuilding-omega-oil-the-bodybuilder-s-efa

It does come in capsule form however.

Cheers!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

If u need to up your fat then crack on. If you are doing it because you think it will give you super powers then don't.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Rather chow down on some choc peanut butter form @MuscleFood

Pity it's 7quid a tub


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Go ahead,great way to add cals


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

pieball said:


> Thinking of throwing a table spoon of olive oil into my protein shake 3 times a day for extra calories, would this be ok or would it not be wise?


Good to go mate.


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> Good to go mate.


Thanks bro


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

yeh fine or put a tablespoon of it on your meals. I always put a tablesoon or two over my chicken and rice love it!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I can't stand the stuff but I do use walnut oil, hemp oil and coconut oil in the same way


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

pieball said:


> Thinking of throwing a table spoon of olive oil into my protein shake 3 times a day for extra calories, would this be ok or would it not be wise?


Mate a 135 calories per tablespoon, crack on....and it's good for you.

I mix it with most things


----------



## xrtwo (Apr 21, 2007)

I would rather not add to a shake as when you clean it it is greased to death and not great to clean.

Just measure out on a spoon and down it goes followed by a sip of protein shake.

Great for good fats and extra cals.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

done the olive oil thing. half a pint is about 4000 cals and its pretty easy to get down if you mix it with milk and yoghurt and spread it throughout the day up to you mate but it sure is the cheapest thing i no that will send the scales around


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

pieball said:


> Thinking of throwing a table spoon of olive oil into my protein shake 3 times a day for extra calories, would this be ok or would it not be wise?


Yes mate, that's a completely fine way to get some extra calories easily.



StackHouse said:


> Hey!
> 
> While olive oil has awesome health benefits, as a 'gym addict'  I would recommend a fish oil instead. Fusion bodybuilding have a good one. This is the link:
> 
> ...


Trying hard enough to sell some product there?


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

Just done it never even noticed the stuff in there good job


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I used it a lot last year when dropping my carbs - good thing to add


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I can't stand the stuff but I do use walnut oil, hemp oil and coconut oil in the same way


I second this, I use peanut oil and I've done up to 5 tbsp with no extra taste. Free 550kcals


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

Put it on my chicken n eggs. Makes them taste way better IMO.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

pieball said:


> Thinking of throwing a table spoon of olive oil into my protein shake 3 times a day for extra calories, would this be ok or would it not be wise?


why not cook with it,and take fish oil and flaxseed oil,thats what i do


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Make sure it is extra virgin.


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Make sure it is extra virgin.


What's the difference ? Got the wife to get me the cheapest tescos one turns out it's not extra virgin


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah you want the cold pressed extra virgin. Much better stuff. Others are heat treated


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Rather chow down on some choc peanut butter form @MuscleFood
> 
> Pity it's 7quid a tub


High Protein Peanut Butter! Hence the price  We want to lower it, more volume = lower price! Let's do it!


----------



## Thumper (Jan 19, 2014)

Eff fats! It's all about carbs for dem gainzzzzz!


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Eff fats! It's all about carbs for dem gainzzzzz!


Is it really?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

want she on the skinny side ?


----------



## Thumper (Jan 19, 2014)

pieball said:


> Is it really?


Definitely...


----------

